

Ask HN: Browser plugin to annotate HN users? - andrewcooke

Is there a plugin or similar that lets you associate (private) notes with particular users?  I'd like such a tool, and I imagine it could be good for the site - reputations associated with IDs would become more persistent.<p>I believe something similar exists for Reddit, fwiw.<p>(Even better would be some kind of global tool that lets you do this across sites, when identities can be matched, but I imagine that's asking too much (I've wanted this for years - http://www.acooke.org/cute/Automatemy0.html)).
======
Pwnguinz
Not for HN, specifically, but an app I'm developing functions as a annotation-
sharing platform across the web: moot-it.appspot.com

Yes, I do realize that .crx plugins can no longer be installed via the web (I
don't know when Chrome made that change, but it's a relatively recent change),
so if you're interested in trying it out, let me know (e-mail in my profile)
and I can send you a unpackaged version to install in developer mode to test
out.

~~~
nzmsv
You just download the CRX and then drag it into an open Extensions tab. This
works, but is completely unintuitive.

~~~
Pwnguinz
Did not know that at all, thanks :O!

